# Can you send Lyft instant pay to Uber debit card?



## Lyphter (Jun 22, 2016)

I can't send any more instant pay transfers to the debit card that's connected to my bank account because it starts rejecting transfers after more than 5 in a month and I've hit that limit. This is why I prefer Uber - I cash out to my debit card and its there, as many times as I have to do it. But there are too many Uber drivers in my city and the only fares I've gotten lately have all been Lyft. So they're holding all my money hostage til next Wednesday, and I need it now. So has anyone successfully done this or know any reason why it wouldn't work?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyphter said:


> I can't send any more instant pay transfers to the debit card that's connected to my bank account because it starts rejecting transfers after more than 5 in a month and I've hit that limit. This is why I prefer Uber - I cash out to my debit card and its there, as many times as I have to do it. But there are too many Uber drivers in my city and the only fares I've gotten lately have all been Lyft. So they're holding all my money hostage til next Wednesday, and I need it now. So has anyone successfully done this or know any reason why it wouldn't work?


Why would you want to transfer Lyft earnings to the Uber debit card when they may be transferred directly into your bank account? Lyft's Express Pay program is equivalent to Uber's Instant Pay. It's usually easy and free to get a debit card from your bank.


----------



## allie_drives (Dec 7, 2016)

he said why...answer is no...they ask for a "real bank"...tried it.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

allie_drives said:


> he said why...answer is no...they ask for a "real bank"...tried it.


Are you saying that you do not have a real bank account in a real bank? My understanding is that is required to get normal payments from both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## OptOutside (Jan 11, 2017)

FYI -- Lyft won't accept the Uber Green Dot card, as it reads as a prepaid card. They only accept debit cards from real banks.


----------



## Lyphter (Jun 22, 2016)

Maven I do have a real bank account, but the Visa debit card that I have connected to that account will stop accepting Instant Pay deposits if they are made too frequently. There is also a limit to how many instant payouts you can make to your Uber card but it's much more flexible, allowing you to do it something like 5 times a day. The standard Visa debit card restrictions that most bank debit cards have is like no more than 2 in a day or 5 in a week, and after that if you hit instant pay your money will disappear from earnings applied towards your next direct deposit, but since your bank will refuse to post it, it hangs in limbo for several days until eventually showing up on the next week's direct deposit.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyphter said:


> Maven I do have a real bank account, but the Visa debit card that I have connected to that account will stop accepting Instant Pay deposits if they are made too frequently. There is also a limit to how many instant payouts you can make to your Uber card but it's much more flexible, allowing you to do it something like 5 times a day. The standard Visa debit card restrictions that most bank debit cards have is like no more than 2 in a day or 5 in a week, and after that if you hit instant pay your money will disappear from earnings applied towards your next direct deposit, but since your bank will refuse to post it, it hangs in limbo for several days until eventually showing up on the next week's direct deposit.


Do you need to use instant pay more than once or twice a day? Must be that your bank does not earn a significant transaction fee. I suggest asking your bank if there is another type of account that is more flexible and can accept more frequent Instant Pay deposits. You may also wish to check out the local bank competition to see if they offer a better deal.


----------



## Randomblina (Apr 22, 2018)

OptOutside said:


> FYI -- Lyft won't accept the Uber Green Dot card, as it reads as a prepaid card. They only accept debit cards from real banks.


Thanks! Just the answer Inwas searching for. I like to keep my rideshare profits in a separate account and my Uber debit is perfect without having to open another checking account. Just started with Lyft and wanted to know if I could cash out and send it to my Uber debit. Guess not... poo.


----------



## Kris150303 (Aug 1, 2018)

Randomblina said:


> Thanks! Just the answer Inwas searching for. I like to keep my rideshare profits in a separate account and my Uber debit is perfect without having to open another checking account. Just started with Lyft and wanted to know if I could cash out and send it to my Uber debit. Guess not... poo.


I use bank of america. They give you unlimited instant pay transfers. Switch to Bank of America!


----------



## Randomblina (Apr 22, 2018)

Kris150303 said:


> I use bank of america. They give you unlimited instant pay transfers. Switch to Bank of America!


My Chase allows me unlimited also, but I don't like to put my Uber/Lyft earnings in my main checking account. But, I'll just have to with Lyft unless they get their own payment card.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

My credit union doesn't handle instant pay yet. I wait till Wed for Lyft pay


----------

